# Acoustic that plays like an electric!



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like to get an acoustic that plays like an acoustic with great tone. I will use it mostly in a live plugged in situation.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Godin Acousticaster. I have one and it's freakin brilliant.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Taylor GA models with a cut away. Light or extra light strings.

Not knowing your budget I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't comment on the electronics part of it, but my Taylor 214 has the "feel" of an electric (ie very low action) , especially when I put lighter gauge strings on there. That seems to be a common trait of all Taylor acoustics.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

depends on your budget of course.

I have found the Gretch Synchro to be pretty versatile
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...517748&src=3WFRWXX&ZYXSEM=0&CAWELAID=32767378


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

get a line 6 variax...

http://line6.com/variax/

http://line6.com/variax/movies.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Godin Acousticaster. I have one and it's freakin brilliant.


Same here. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> get a line 6 variax...


they certainly have their share of haters out there.
I don't have first hand experience though.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got an Anderson Crowdster which is a brilliant guitar... sounds like an amazing acoustic plugged in, plays like an electric with heavy strings (which is generally the case - acoustics having heavier strings). If you're planning on using it mostly unplugged, it probably wouldn't be great as it doesn't have a normal/loud acoustic tone, but pugged in it can't be beat. That being said, they also cost an arm and a leg...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Acoustic that plays like an electric!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

puckhead said:


> they certainly have their share of haters out there.
> I don't have first hand experience though.


how about an acoustic sim pedal...


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I would go with a good quality ovation guitar.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't stand Ovations. They slide around on my lap so much. There's many people I know that swear by them, but I just can't focus on holding the guitar tight enough to keep it from slipping while playing it properly.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the Godin concept, but the flat radius necks are just too weird to me.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> get a line 6 variax...





puckhead said:


> they certainly have their share of haters out there.
> I don't have first hand experience though.



Consider me a hater. 1 of my guitarist's has one and uses it for about 4 songs where we need different tuning. They just sound plain processed. I played with a guy a few years ago that used a PodXT Live and same thing - a real "processed" sound. Not nice and full like a decent tube amp.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a Takamine EF 590 that was given to me on an open-ended loan. 

I've actually TRIED to give it back on a few occasions! Too small, no resonance, blah blah blah. For what I play, frankly, it sucks. 

But so does a Robertson screwdriver if you only have Phillips screws. 

It is small, relatively thin, looks really nice, and is a cutaway. Plugged in, it sounds quite nice. Good tone, maybe a bit on the bright side for me (if I remember properly. Like I said - I hardly touch it.) 

So there you go. I have no use for it. If it were mine, I'd sell it to you in a heartbeat, and you'd have a really nice little guitar that plays like an electric.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Taylor GA models with a cut away. Light or extra light strings.
> 
> Not knowing your budget I thought I'd throw it out there.


+ 1 on the Taylor's. I tried a bunch last night and fell in love with one....not sure which model it was but it sounded and played really nice.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...another vote for the acousticaster.

or the taylor, if you have the $$$.

-dh


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Gibson J160E, I heard Elvis Costello playing one through a Blues Jr., real acoustic sound and good tone. Gibsons have nice necks too.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*godin*

Take alook at the godin;s its amazing how pure they sound .


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

puckhead said:


> they certainly have their share of haters out there.
> I don't have first hand experience though.


I had one - really liked it....that colour too.......sold it to another who really likes it...got rid of it ONLY because I came to the conclusion that modeling was too much for me - but it did sound very nice when run direct to the board on its acoustic setting.....the Line 6 variax is MUCH more powerful in conjunction with the POD XT Live or X3 Live


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Godin is probably the way to go.

But you could also look into the Rick Turner Renaissance guitar - the one like Lyndsay Buckingham plays.

N


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Taylor T5 gets my vote


----------



## roadflix (Nov 4, 2008)

If you're asking for recommendations for acoustic guitars that have the "feel and playability" of an electric I'll suggest an inexpensive solution. Take any decent acoustic guitar, adjust the neck so the action is as low as you can get it without buzzing and then restring the guitar with a set of Newtone Heritage Low Tension strings. You'll be absolutely amazed at how easy the guitar is to play - especially as you move up the neck.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Take any acoustic that has a neck profile that appeals to you to a good tech and get it setup and strung with extra lights.Tell the tech you want the action as low as possible without buzz (will likely need nut saddle and truss adjustments). Guitar make/model in itself doesn't matter especially if its gonna be plugged in (will only sound as good as the electronics anyways).Theres your player.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good plugged in or on the couch:


----------



## poolboy (Nov 25, 2009)

i play a godin ultra a6 on stage. nice and smooth and yes feels like a electric.
check them out on youtube.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The modified V on my HD28V is supposed to give you that electric guitar neck feel according to some. Although I find it a great neck and I love it, I don't know that I'd say it feels like my electrics.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried the acousticaster and honestly it is not the greatest guitar I tried.
Put you hands on an awesome Segull guitar! Mine is 25years old and it sounds and plays just awesomely! With light gauge you'll have an easy touch! And there is the Godin 5th avenue which is simply AWESOME


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Depends on what you are looking for..... a bunch of Takamine and Ovation models are acoustics that feel more like you are playing an electric.... The parker acoustics also have that general vibe... narrow feeling neck, skinnier than a traditional acoustic, and generally more slick feeling.....


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

taylor guitars have easy playability..like those gc series or x12 series


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

A good sounding Acoustic will never play like an electric, different worlds. If you want extra light gauge strings, and low action, your tones gonna suffer.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> A good sounding Acoustic will never play like an electric, different worlds. If you want extra light gauge strings, and low action, your tones gonna suffer.


good is relative..... a "great" sounding acoustic that never gets played because the person just cant get into the feel is completely worthless....

there are a lot of acoustics that are built with a more modern feel that is closer to "electric" than say a traditional baseball bat neck martin....


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Plays like an electric is also a relative term. Some love those great big fat Les Paul, and Strat Tele necks, Those big Jumbo frets, and real high action to get that fat meaty tone.


----------

